# Types of significant others....



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 27, 2004)

I thought this was amusing. Can you find yourself and your s.o.?

http://aboutyourbreakup.com/9types.html



> The 9 Types
> from Love Is Hell by Matt Groenig
> 
> The 9 Types of Boyfriends / The 9 Types of Girlfriends
> ...


----------

